# Neu an Board



## Gracia (3 Jan. 2009)

Hallo , ich bin neu hier an Board . Habe dieses beim Google gefunden und freue mich das ich hier bin . Mein Name ist Gracia und bin Fan von vielen Schauspielern und Schauspielerinnen und sehe auch gerne Soaps . Jetzt werd ich mich mal ein bisschen umgucken .Ciao Gracia !


----------



## floyd (3 Jan. 2009)

Na,dann viel spass


----------



## General (3 Jan. 2009)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen Gracia,wünsche dir viel Spaß im Board :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (4 Jan. 2009)

Gracia.

Viel Spaß beim stöbern. Ich hoffe mal du wirst fündig.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (4 Jan. 2009)

hallo Gracia,

schön das du uns gefunden hast, wünsche dir viel spaß in unserer kleinen gemeinde


----------



## Buterfly (4 Jan. 2009)

Willkommen Gracia,

und viel Spaß hier am Board


----------



## maierchen (5 Jan. 2009)

Ja Soapsstars haben wir auch hier!
Herzlich wilkommen,und viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Gracia (13 Jan. 2009)

:thumbup: Danke für eure Begrüßung . Schönes Board habt ihr hier muss ich sagen . Ganz toll :hearts:


----------

